# Un robot que anda en bicicleta sorprendente



## SantyUY (Oct 27, 2011)

Llega el momento de presentarles un autómata que puede andar en bicicleta, y que se convertirá en el juguete de muchos niños y adultos. Se trata del robot ciclista desarrollado por el Dr. Güero, muy interesante en la tecnología robótica.

Se llama PRIMER-V2 y es el nuevo robot ciclista capaz de alcanzar una velocidad de 6 kilómetros por hora, manejando su bicicleta en forma muy parecida a lo que lo haría cualquier ser humano.

Se vale de la fuerza centrifuga de su rueda delantera y un giroscopio que lo ayuda a mantener el equilibrio en líneas rectas. Cuando se lo ve andar en bicicleta es inevitable recordar cuando un niño intenta aprender a andar y dar los primeros pasos.

*Video*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqBw7XapJKk&feature=youtu.be





*Fuente: Notisistema.com*​


----------



## ArArgonath (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola SantyUY. Acabo de ver el video y quede impresionado, me pregunto si usará acelerometros para coordinar el equilibrio. Lo que mas cuesta creo es la partida, cuando empuja la bici con los pies y después empieza a pedalear


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 4, 2011)

y eso os impreciona...? eso no es nada, yo hace mas de dos años que enseñe a busear a mi microondas,y para colmo no necesita ni oxigeno prueva de ello es que no a salido a la superficie en todo este periodo de tiempo.


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

jajajajajajjajajaja muy bueno Daniel!

yo creo q mas impresionanteque el robot son los frenos de disco de la bicicleta, si funcionan claro


----------



## SantyUY (Nov 4, 2011)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Hola SantyUY. Acabo de ver el video y quede impresionado, me pregunto si usará acelerometros para coordinar el equilibrio. Lo que mas cuesta creo es la partida, cuando empuja la bici con los pies y después empieza a pedalear



Sii yo dije que impresionaba !!!  

La verdad que nose que es lo que utiliza para el equilibrio 

Un aplauso para sus creadores 



Daniel.more dijo:


> y eso os impreciona...? eso no es nada, yo hace mas de dos años que enseñe a busear a mi microondas,y para colmo no necesita ni oxigeno prueva de ello es que no a salido a la superficie en todo este periodo de tiempo.



jajaaja sos todo un ingeniero


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2011)

Yo, al ver que la prueba es en la calle, lo que no pude evitar pensar es que en cualquier momento aparecia un auto y lo aplastaba, pobre robotito.


----------



## SantyUY (Nov 6, 2011)

jaa pobre robocitoooo!


----------



## Villena (Nov 6, 2011)

PFF

demasiadoooo DEMENTE... ese tipo...

que excelente ese robot. me encantaaa..


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 7, 2011)

Parece una personita quizás disfrazado pareciera un enanito
Siempre los japoneces impresionan con este tipo de desarrollos


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 8, 2011)

santyUY  Seguro que dentro de la mochila tiene un contrapeso montado en una guia (tipo cabezal de impresora) que segun detecte que se inclina a un lado o otro por medio de un circuito,un motor lo desplaza al lado contrario al que se incline....


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 8, 2011)

Fenomenal!!! sobre todo cuando baja los pies para detenerse y cuando mueve la bici hacia atras, muy pero muy bueno!!!


----------

